# Suzuki King Quad 300 4x4    pro / cons?



## Tom Laubach (Jan 16, 2008)

Good and bad points


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought one new in 2001. It will go any where and is a pretty comfortable ride with independant susp. Shifting to 4wd can be a little awkward. But it is built better than most atv's nowadays. Like a RocK! I wish I had mine back.


----------



## THERAKE (Jan 16, 2008)

Best 4 Wheeler On The Market For The Money I Have A 99 With 805 Miles On It With Different Tires Than Factory I Push Trucks,cars,pull Tractors Around And Use This Thing For A Tractor I Also Have A Winch On It. I Love This 4 Wheeler I Only Wish Sometimes That It Had More Power For Bottom End So You Dont Have To Use Low And Super Low As Much. Very Good In The Woods And Good In The Mud. I Have Been Very Happy With Mine No Mechanical Problems Ever.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 20, 2008)

Good Bike


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 1986 Suzuki LT 250.  It will out run my friends Yamaha 400


----------



## FMC (May 13, 2008)

I have a 2001, it's essentially like a mini jeep.


----------

